# E-Bay....>>Shakes Head<< Really????



## silversaddle1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, these are mine. I sold them. .99 start, no reserve. Really?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Intel-Pentium-Pro-Processors-For-Scrap-Gold-Recovery-No-Reserve-/260972756477?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc3303dfd


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol....nice.But they may have gone to a collector.The last one I sold was $30,so that's about right.
Gold value is about $8 each. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 13, 2012)

I feel your pain, you did bad on them.... 
They go for anything from 20-50 UK £ :shock: (you got about 22£ a piece - lower end on crazybay) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pentium+pro&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 13, 2012)

Did I misunderstand you Scott? Are you saying that was a good price or a bad price?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just kidding Johnny, he certainly did good on them but they sometimes go for much more (the ones with plated heatsink mainly)... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 13, 2012)

No, I'm very happy with the amount the cpu's sold for. I was thinking 40-50 bucks, tops!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 13, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> I feel your pain, you did bad on them....
> They go for anything from 20-50 UK £ :shock: (you got about 22£ a piece - lower end on crazybay) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pentium+pro&_sacat=See-All-Categories



Not exactly. The ones you are looking at are ceramic, there were not.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 14, 2012)

silversaddle1 said:


> No, I'm very happy with the amount the cpu's sold for. I was thinking 40-50 bucks, tops!


Oh good.That's what I thought.


----------

